# Bugs...



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

What do you guys use to repel bugs? Especially gnats.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Amber Romance, keeps everything away, even no-seeum's.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

tear a hole in the seat of your britches. that gets em out of your face.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

How do you explain to your wife when you gets home smelling like fish and amber romance?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

what is amber romance?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sammy said:


> How do you explain to your wife when you gets home smelling like fish and amber romance?


Ha ha, I just say "thank you Honey", she was the one that researched what was used by the La. guides and got me several bottles of it. :thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> what is amber romance?


A lotion sold by Victoria Secret.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Sawyers for all insects


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Well i guess your serious, Im gonna have to give it a try!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Give Absorbine Jr. a try for gnats. Works pretty darn good in my experience.


----------



## RapiD-CH32 (Oct 23, 2017)

I like the Off brand but the "dry" style. Throws a hell of a cloud of strong smelling stuff but it works great and doesn't feel sticky.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never see a No See'um after dark, but I have had them eat me alive right at day light in a duck blind during Teal season. 
As far as Skeeters Cutters has been my go to spray when needed. Now that it's cooler off bugs shouldn't be a problem. Now if the water will get right so we can find out.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

dryer sheets work really good for no-see-ums


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Avon Skin So Soft bath oil. 
Used it for gnats while duck hunting in Louisiana many....many years ago. 
Avon now sells it in a spray bottle and calls it Bug Guard. Available on Amazon and eBay. Don’t know if it is the same as the original SSS. 
The original worked great. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CEC7WO...t=&hvlocphy=9011683&hvtargid=pla-348528888376

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CECC6J...t=&hvlocphy=9011683&hvtargid=pla-350560988356

https://www.ebay.com/i/282701725563?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------

